# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  [Phim Ấn Độ Cực Hay và Ý Nghĩa] 3 Chàng Ngốc (3 Idiots) Thuyết Minh [Full]

## Meoluoi9x

Câu chuyện xoay quanh ba sinh viên kỹ sư - Rancho (do Aamir thủ vai),Farhan Qureshi (do Madhavan thủ vai) và Raju Rastogi (do Sharman thủ vai) -- và cuộc hành trình của họ. Bộ phim cho thấy mỗi khía cạnh trong cuộc sống của từng người bao gồm mối tình giữa Rancho và Pia (do Kareena thủ vai) và mâu thuẫn của anh với giáo viên Viru Sahastrabudhhe (do Boman thủ vai)

"3 Idiots" kể về sự ảnh hưởng của Rancho tới hai người bạn và dạy cho họ sống cuộc sống của riêng mình. Nhưng bỗng một ngày anh chợt biến mất. Sau đó Farhan và Raju bắt đầu cuộc tìm kiếm Rancho để rồi cuối cùng nhận ra điều bí mật đằng sau sự biến mất này của Rancho.

*Bản Thuyết Minh và phụ đề*




*Bản phụ đề ko có thuyết minh*




P/S: phim này mình xem đi xem lại nhiều lần ko chán. Rất thik phim ấn độ vì nó vừa hay lại ý nghĩa  :Smile:

----------


## thuty

Phim này xem cũng được

----------


## viet_u7891

Phim này hay lắm nè

----------


## tournhatrang01

Phim Ấn Độ cũng hay nhưng tình tiết hơi chậm, mình thích xem kinh dị nhiều hơn... cảm giác mạnh,

----------

